# Town of Brookhaven on Long Island



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

So the town took a beating from the residents for not getting the job done during the Blizzard. Now they have decided to fix the issues that went wrong by paying subs more money ( they were paying 55 an hour) and relaxing the high insurance you needed. 

Lets have some real world advice from the people who know what they would like plowing roads for a town. More money is nice, so what would you want?ussmileyflag


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I get 80/hr for my pickup doing condos. I can't imagine the abuse roads would put on a truck, so i don't think i would take any less unless i was guaranteed a minimum number of hours regardless of snowfall


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

L.I.Mike;1607509 said:


> So the town took a beating from the residents for not getting the job done during the Blizzard. Now they have decided to fix the issues that went wrong by paying subs more money ( they were paying 55 an hour) and relaxing the high insurance you needed.
> 
> Lets have some real world advice from the people who know what they would like plowing roads for a town. More money is nice, so what would you want?ussmileyflag


we couldnt start a truck for that change , dang . must really be hard up .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You need to go seasonal and charge per lane mile.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

The going rate around here is approximately $2,000/km for the season (2-lane suburban streets). Our season is a lot longer than yours - I guess we go out about 25 times in an average winter (4-cm trigger, drifting, etc.). Oh, that's for a 6-wheeler (International 2500 or equivalent) equipped with a 12-foot front plow and an 11-foot side wing. No salting.

And, $5 million liability insurance.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

They were paying $55.00 hr six years ago. Don't know what your pushing with but the minimum they pay is $62.00 and that's for the lightest truck and plow. Give them a call and check your rate. Most get between $70.00 and $80.00 hr.. Raises are going to Heavy Equipment along with trying to get GPS for all subs. 
The issue I have with them is the fact that the Deputy Supervisor came out in Newsday and said that, and I quote " Your not going to get through this storm with a pickup truck and a mundane plow." Then went on to say "In a storm of this size, you can't be dealing with rinky-dink equipment." This is a direct insult to the subs that did a better job then any employee. With out the subs and the "Rinky-dink and mundane plows" the roads would still be closed. Thanks Daniel Panico for those kind words.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I dont plow for brookhaven, I plow for Islip and have no complaints or issues with them. I want to know what you would likeplowing roads for a town.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

L.I.Mike;1607509 said:


> So the town took a beating from the residents for not getting the job done during the Blizzard. Now they have decided to fix the issues that went wrong by paying subs more money ( they were paying 55 an hour) and relaxing the high insurance you needed.
> 
> Lets have some real world advice from the people who know what they would like plowing roads for a town. More money is nice, so what would you want?ussmileyflag


CrookHaven. There was a while were the main LI newspaper refered to that town government for years. Whether Rep's or Dem's. Seemed there was always a photo in the paper with some town gov official with some new wrist jewelry.

I think a combination of the town not paying enough then rasing the required insurance big time chased away a lot of their sub's.

I live in Islip. I hardly ever see a town truck on residential streets anymore. It's always some beat up looking old 1/2 ton pickup with an old looking beat up plow doing my street.

Both so beat up that it looks to close to call as to which will die first the plow or the pickup.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

We pay our contractor $105/hr and we provide the salt.
No guarentees at all. Their contract is for 2, 5-yard trucks with a minimum of 10ft plow and spreader. If I call them they work, no call, no work.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

vinnys;1607787 said:


> They were paying $55.00 hr six years ago. Don't know what your pushing with but the minimum they pay is $62.00 and that's for the lightest truck and plow. Give them a call and check your rate. Most get between $70.00 and $80.00 hr.. Raises are going to Heavy Equipment along with trying to get GPS for all subs.
> The issue I have with them is the fact that the Deputy Supervisor came out in Newsday and said that, and I quote " Your not going to get through this storm with a pickup truck and a mundane plow." Then went on to say "In a storm of this size, you can't be dealing with rinky-dink equipment." This is a direct insult to the subs that did a better job then any employee. With out the subs and the "Rinky-dink and mundane plows" the roads would still be closed. Thanks Daniel Panico for those kind words.


I thought on LI you guys get a higher rate ? Most towns my way start at $65 on up for a 8' blade 3/4-1 ton pickup. Bigger plow more money. That supervisor is a typical pencil pushing desk jockey "rinky-dink truck with a mundane plow" he can catch a case of "go****yourselfitis:salute:" We had no problem what so ever keeping up with the blizzard, never lost a road due to 3"plus an hour snow, pushing back was a b!tch but got done ussmileyflag


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

mackclmodel;1608426 said:


> That supervisor is a typical pencil pushing desk jockey "rinky-dink truck with a mundane plow" he can catch a case of "go****yourselfitis:salute:" We had no problem what so ever keeping up with the blizzard, never lost a road due to 3"plus an hour snow, pushing back was a b!tch but got done ussmileyflag


My thoughts exactly!! Lets see how the next storm, if we get one, plays out.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

The cost of a town truck going down the road is more than $100/hr...and the town will never pay an honest rate to a sub...but since most towns know guys have another job and plow for extra money when it snows they'll have a line of guys waiting to plow no matter what the pay.

I think the best solution for everyone would be to bid out sectors in the town to private contractors and let the contractor be responsible for it. They would run their crews with additional back fill from subs. I think it would be more accountable, more efficient...would save the town money and would most likely put more money in the crews hands.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Not so sure about the "Line of guys waiting to plow." My area lost about 10 to 15 trucks. Lots of guys sold there trucks for econo boxes and others went to the newly created village. The big boys with ten wheelers bailed a few years back when they had to wait four months to get paid. To add insult to injury, no increase in pay rates in four years.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

This is Romaine who you're talkin about - he took VACATION during the storm and got trashed in the news! AND THEN blamed it on the Highway Dept!
http://www.newsday.com/long-island/...zzard-response-on-highway-officials-1.4647247


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

mackclmodel;1608426 said:


> I thought on LI you guys get a higher rate ? Most towns my way start at $65 on up for a 8' blade 3/4-1 ton pickup. Bigger plow more money. That supervisor is a typical pencil pushing desk jockey "rinky-dink truck with a mundane plow" he can catch a case of "go****yourselfitis:salute:" We had no problem what so ever keeping up with the blizzard, never lost a road due to 3"plus an hour snow, pushing back was a b!tch but got done ussmileyflag


Mack, I think overall on the private side - definitely, but $55/hour is the Town submarining us! Goes back to the post about guys doing it for beer money bringing down the rates...almost wonder about some type of group/association/union to control rates and keep rates higher...but that would be so hard to control (also residential vs commercial). Then here, we have brigades of migrant workers with shovels literally clogging the streets doing mile long driveways for pennies...thats an entirely different issue though.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

We tried getting an association together over the past 2years only got about 5 guys to show up...


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

MajorDave;1609662 said:


> Mack, I think overall on the private side - definitely, but $55/hour is the Town submarining us! Goes back to the post about guys doing it for beer money bringing down the rates...almost wonder about some type of group/association/union to control rates and keep rates higher...but that would be so hard to control (also residential vs commercial). Then here, we have brigades of migrant workers with shovels literally clogging the streets doing mile long driveways for pennies...thats an entirely different issue though.


That's crazy, you got to blame the retards that would drop there blade for that, hell I woudn't get out of bed for that


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

My truck would not move for 55 an hour. Guy across the street was making 65 an hour clearing parking lots. Good point about some of the people that plow, get a tough storm and their equipment is not up to the task. This blizzard I was told by one of the town guys many people went home because they were breaking down or getting stuck all the time. There was a time if you needed something welded or a quick fix the town depot you worked out of would help. Not any more and no welders are open around here at 3 am.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Might be a good idea to try once more Im up for it if any Long Island guys are


----------



## v6rs97 (Jan 5, 2011)

I go with Babylon. F250 4x4 8 ft blade gets 74. They pay the helper another ten. I took offense to that town guy with therinky dink equipment. I got through all night. Got stuck on a few roads but we got our streets clean by morning


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

L.I.Mike;1610416 said:


> My truck would not move for 55 an hour. Guy across the street was making 65 an hour clearing parking lots. Good point about some of the people that plow, get a tough storm and their equipment is not up to the task. This blizzard I was told by one of the town guys many people went home because they were breaking down or getting stuck all the time. There was a time if you needed something welded or a quick fix the town depot you worked out of would help. Not any more and no welders are open around here at 3 am.


Mike, there are few places open 24h during snow events for repairs- RBR in Islandia and Centereach Machine shop in Centereach. They have plow parts, make hoses on-site, also offer welding.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Most shops stay open during storms just for that reason...


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Staying open makes sense but the line for repairs is usually long. With Islip before Nolan took over if you needed a quick repair the depot would help you with a quick weld to get you back to work. No more but it would be nice if they brought that back. Thanks for letting me know who else was open.
Hitchmaster on Lincoln ave is usually open by me.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

"Hitchmaster on Lincoln ave is usually open by me." 

Thanks, good to know


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

O.K. explain this. Town just raised rates for pick-ups and suvs by about $14.00 hr., BUT left big trucks out!!! Graders and loaders got kicked up about 75.00 to $100.00 hr.. Six wheelers and ten wheelers got zip, zero, notta. Now heres the best part... it's retro. from the last storm!! WTF!!!!! I guess the cost to run my truck hasn't gone up in four years since the last increase, but to run a pick-up has. Deputy Suprevisor Daniel Panico said in Newsday that these "Rinky-dink trucks with mundane plows" could not handle a big storm like Nemo. Then gives them a retro. raise.  This is not ment to bash you pick-up guys, but a raise should be across the board. payup Saturn will be an interesting storm, once the word gets out.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Once again a decision that does not make sense and all it succeeds in doing is piss people off.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

vinnys;1615944 said:


> O.K. explain this. Town just raised rates for pick-ups and suvs by about $14.00 hr., BUT left big trucks out!!! Graders and loaders got kicked up about 75.00 to $100.00 hr.. Six wheelers and ten wheelers got zip, zero, notta. Now heres the best part... it's retro. from the last storm!! WTF!!!!! I guess the cost to run my truck hasn't gone up in four years since the last increase, but to run a pick-up has. Deputy Suprevisor Daniel Panico said in Newsday that these "Rinky-dink trucks with mundane plows" could not handle a big storm like Nemo. Then gives them a retro. raise.  This is not ment to bash you pick-up guys, but a raise should be across the board. payup Saturn will be an interesting storm, once the word gets out.


Vinny - did they leave you out? - meaning - did they list that particular description and say "no raise?" My point is - this is so freakin stupid, are they stupid enough to lump you into the "pickup class?" I don't get it - just makes so much of NO sense, that you wonder - but again - it's as LI Mike says...

-Great storm this morning, huh!? That is just disappointing that DC area gets pounded, New England will and what, it does an end-around on us!?


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

MajorDave;1616349 said:


> Vinny - did they leave you out? - meaning - did they list that particular description and say "no raise?" My point is - this is so freakin stupid, are they stupid enough to lump you into the "pickup class?" I don't get it - just makes so much of NO sense, that you wonder - but again - it's as LI Mike says...
> 
> -Great storm this morning, huh!? That is just disappointing that DC area gets pounded, New England will and what, it does an end-around on us!?


Raises went to "pick-ups, vans, suvs, loaders and graders." I am in the "truck" class that has six and ten wheelers in it. We were completely left out!!! Now get this, At the new rate, If a pick-up with a plow stays on the clock and I'm told to switch over to sanding. I make $2.00 an hr LESS than the pick-up and I'm running my sander. I guess this must be some kind of "new math."  Can't wait for the public to find out that the trucks that didn't plow there roads, for three days, got a $14.00 hr raise for that storm!!! Remember, all these raises are retroactive back to Jan. 1st..


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Still dont understand why guys plow for the towns...if you only did 2 small accounts you'd make more than plowing all night for the town...


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Vinny send the new superintendent a letter or a e mail asking him to explain why your group was left out. I bet he does not know about your class. 
I plow for the town because I do not want the hassles of my own accounts. I did it on my own with accounts until companies cut back and quality service was one of the cuts. I lost 3 commercial accounts that moved off the island that were good payers. Costs went up and business went down. Now the convenience of plowing roads for the town is nice. Get my map and go and the lincoln ave depot I work out of does right by me.I do not worry about getting paid or having my price cut by somone plowing for beer money.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

vinnys;1616939 said:


> Raises went to "pick-ups, vans, suvs, loaders and graders." I am in the "truck" class that has six and ten wheelers in it. We were completely left out!!! Now get this, At the new rate, If a pick-up with a plow stays on the clock and I'm told to switch over to sanding. I make $2.00 an hr LESS than the pick-up and I'm running my sander. I guess this must be some kind of "new math."  Can't wait for the public to find out that the trucks that didn't plow there roads, for three days, got a $14.00 hr raise for that storm!!! Remember, all these raises are retroactive back to Jan. 1st..


What type of backassward math is that, you make less when you salt  I assume you run that Dodge mason dump in your avatar. The problem is these pencil pushing desk jockeys are the ones that set the rates and they like to group "like" vehicles, if it has a dump body whether it's on a tri-axle or a mason dump it's one rate.I like the way MASS DOT has there rate sheets, no question what your getting for a rate http://www.massdot.state.ma.us/Portals/8/docs/SnowAndIce/A_rateSheets112111.pdf All you guys have to have a meeting of the minds with the supers, I wish you guy's luck payup


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*east queens*

if any of you guys are interested I will pay $75.00/hour plus $450.00 travel time or $2500/storm to work in east queens plowing tertiary streets.

Brian
The Natural Landscape
508-466-8246


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hmm, i dont know about others but i love this island and would not leave it for nothing.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

understood


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

75/hr for what equipment and where in queens?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We run 45 trucks in district 7, 8, 11, 12, 13 in East Queens. Pickups are probably best, but backhoes, loaders, or skid steers with 2 speeds and bigger trucks would work. If you like you can call my office @ 508-466-8246 m-f 7-3 and Joanne will have all the details.

Brian


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey L.I. Mike, Thinking about switching over to Islip Town. That Lincolin Ave. yard will be the one I report to. $15.00 an hr more then Brookhaven and I dont have to sand. Whats the word on Islip? Thanks, Vinny


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Go to the town website and go to to the dpw section and see what you need. 80 an hour for pickups.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Got my paperwork already from Pam. 6 wheel dump 4x4, gets $95.00. Just don't know anybody that works for them. Should take me about 45 mins to an hour to get to the yard in a storm. Brookhaven is around the corner. I just can't justify working for Brookhaven and not getting a raise. Hard to give it your all when you were passed over.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

This is all well and good conversation, but we need SNOW for it to matter!! lol


----------



## Joneill (Apr 12, 2014)

Any update on the pay rates this year?


----------

